# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  آخرین نسخه PHP برای دانلود ؟

## web.designer

سلام 
من میخوام PHP رو رو سیستمم نصب کنم از این سایت باید php رو دانلود کنم 
http://www.php.net/downloads.php

یا از این جا 
http://windows.php.net/download/

کدومشونو باید دانلود کنم 

 Zip         [15MB]
        sha1: 072a0a39acb2b6bbdb81aecc6af28eb380a8d590 Installer         [27.26MB]
        sha1: 15bea783382e7995ccc5a7731bf5b5d1c4929ac3 Debug Pack         [7.84MB]
        sha1: 1051d84006cf33860207ec9546248cbc02c5660b

این نسخه رو ویندوز سون 64 بیت هم نصب میشه ؟

----------


## web.designer

برای دانلود MySQL کدومو باید دانلود کنم از این لینک

http://www.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/

----------


## web.designer

برای *Apache HTTP Server*

از کدوم لینک این سایت باید دانلود کنم ؟

http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi#apache22

----------


## alonemm

باسلام:
شما میتونید پیکج کلی رو از سایت زیر دریافت کنید:
http://www.easyphp.org/

----------


## web.designer

من EasyPHP 5.3.6.0 رو دانلود کردم و همچنین XAMPP و الان با همچین صفحه ای رو به رو هستم 

untitled.JPG

یعنی الان همه چی برای کار با php آماده هست ؟

البته وقتی EasyPHPرو اجرا میکنم اول این اررور رو میده مشکلی داره؟

untitled2.JPG

----------


## web.designer

دوستان لطفا جواب مبتدی هایی مثل من رو هم بدید :(

با توجه به عکسهای بالا الان همه چی برای کار با php برای سیستم من آماده هست ؟

----------


## googoli

دوست عزیز شما باید از یکی از این نرم افزار ها استفاده کنید یاXAMPP یا EasyPHP که پیشنهاد من EasyPHP هست

----------


## web.designer

> دوست عزیز شما باید از یکی از این نرم افزار ها استفاده کنید یاXAMPP یا EasyPHP که پیشنهاد من EasyPHP هست


اگه دو تاش نصب باشه مشکلی ایجاد میکنه ؟ یعنی یکیشو پاک کنم ؟

بعد اون ارروری که EasyPHP موقع اجرا میده مشکل سازه ؟ برای همه همین طوره ؟

----------


## ProgExpert

من فکر می کنم در آغاز یادگیری php، این کار ( استفاده از برنامه هایی همچون easyphp و xampp ) اصولی نیست. من گمان می کنم در ابتدا بهتر است نحوه نصب و پیکربندی هر یک از این سه نرم افزار بطور جداگانه آموزش داده بشود. بعدتر برای آسودگی کار می شود از این چنین نرم افزار هایی استفاده کرد.
خواهش می کنم کسی که آشنایی کامل با نحوه نصب و پیکربندی php، mysql و Apache دارد، بطور کامل اینها را در همین صفحه توضیح دهد.

----------


## MMSHFE

تاپیک مال دو سال و سه ماه قبله. فکر نمیکنید تا حالا جوابشون رو گرفته باشن؟ بهتره برای سؤالتون تاپیک جداگانه ایجاد کنید.

----------

